# SSBBW Swimsuits and Bikinis over 6x



## ladle (May 10, 2009)

OK...so before you yell...'pervert!'...I am posting this for a long time friend who isn't online much. Any suggestions on where these sized swimsuits are available would be much appreciated!


----------



## indy500tchr (May 10, 2009)

mmmMMMMMMMmmmm sure sure 

This is the place that I get all my bikini's

www.biggalslingerie.com

I know that a lot of girls get them at love your peaches as well.


----------



## ByRoSwim (May 10, 2009)

HI,

I design and make swimwear and can make custom bikinis. 

Website: www.byrodesigns.com

Etsy Boutique: www.byrodesigns.etsy.com

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## mszwebs (May 10, 2009)

ByRoSwim said:


> HI,
> 
> I design and make swimwear and can make custom bikinis.
> 
> ...



^^^^^I Approve^^^^^

Girl is Amazing and Super Helpful.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2009)

ByRo, LoveYourPeaches, KZ - all the best supersized suits for support/longevity, etc. Sizing is supersized and real, quality contruction, the suits I have from all of them are brand new and years old and they're all holding up great. 

I wouldn't recommend another source for supersized suits that are actually going to be worn/used and hold up.


----------



## superodalisque (May 10, 2009)

i don't usually get my suits from the usual supersized sites because i don't usually like what they have. a lot seem kinda old ladyish to me or they just aren't a cut that look good on me. also i like to have scaffolding in my tops. most of them don't have much so not the kind of support i like on top or its not in the right place for me. so often i buy something close to my size as long as it has the right cup size. the rest i can have alltered. i often buy 2 bottoms and have pieces added where they are needed. these are my two favorite sites:

http://www.freyalingerie.com/swimwear.aspx

http://www.fantasie.com/swimwear.aspx

here i am in one of them at a NJ bash some time ago on post 62 on the far right http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29863&highlight=superodalisque&page=4--you can't see much of it but its there  Asshley had on a very cute pink number on that same post. i think she said she got it from loveyourpeaches. it was adoreable. squeezing into a tankini can have the same effect as wearing a corset. that look can be very cute.

old navy has some really pretty and inexpensive suits this season. i think they are worth looking at. Lily was wearing one at the NJ bash this past april and it was beautiful. even if your friend thinks she wears a 6x it might be worth her while to try smaller. sometimes they have a lot of stretch and a tight bikini really looks better than the loose floppy things in my opinion.


----------



## superodalisque (May 10, 2009)

i found a couple of better pix of my pieced together number 

View attachment SV400014-1.JPG


View attachment SV400004-1.JPG


----------



## ladle (May 11, 2009)

Unbelievable....you ladies are now setting me up to be a pervert.....
For shame!
Seriously though, thanks for the info. Any other websites I'll pass on to her


----------



## Cors (May 11, 2009)

I clicked on the link, and now I feel like a pervert too. :O

You're too adorable, Felecia and the piece-together idea is awesome - I couldn't tell at all. I am a huge fan of Freya and Fantasie's swimwear range. I wear a G cup and can't do without underwire and a ton of support, so the balconette tops are incredible!


----------



## superodalisque (May 11, 2009)

Cors said:


> I clicked on the link, and now I feel like a pervert too. :O
> 
> You're too adorable, Felecia and the piece-together idea is awesome - I couldn't tell at all. I am a huge fan of Freya and Fantasie's swimwear range. I wear a G cup and can't do without underwire and a ton of support, so the balconette tops are incredible!



we need to get them to make bigger suits


----------



## tonynyc (May 11, 2009)

*Great resources that I just shared with Debra. I love this thread. It's always a "win-win" to see gorgeous BBW in swimsuits. Felecia- that suit looks awesome on you. It's also good to see that the links are active and running. The trouble with some sites is that they are no longer in business.

Now for folks that have ordered from the various compamies on this thread... How long was the wait for your items?

*


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 11, 2009)

I bought from peaches. It was about 15 days. Not bad for a custom made bikini.


----------



## ByRoSwim (May 11, 2009)

The swimsuits in my Etsy Boutique are "ready made, ready to ship" ( That is gonna be my tagline!) We are doing another photo shoot this weekend at my studio to add to the Etsy Boutique. More 5x's and more cute bikinis, including some new designs. Made to order, takes longer because most of those are custom sizes. About 10-15 business days, depending on the work load. Oh yeah, I am a one woman show, I do everything myself and sometimes stuff happens! Happy, soon to be, summer!!


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

I've been wanting to start a bikini thread 

My thing is boob support. I neeeeed some support for the ladies or else the just.... lay there. and that is not attractive in the least.

I also need a suit with triangles big enough to COVER them... anyone know where I can fit a 44F?


----------



## Cors (May 12, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> we need to get them to make bigger suits



I've written to them before (most styles don't come in my exact size but I can make do) but the answer is always the same - they will consider expanding their size range if there is enough demand. The thing is that Freya and Fantasie are UK brands that are not as accessible in the US, and there aren't enough BBWs here. 



krismiss said:


> I've been wanting to start a bikini thread
> 
> My thing is boob support. I neeeeed some support for the ladies or else the just.... lay there. and that is not attractive in the least.
> 
> I also need a suit with triangles big enough to COVER them... anyone know where I can fit a 44F?



It is pretty much impossible to find a supportive triangle string bikini if you have big boobs. I've tried so many but couldn't find anything that even comes close to being supportive and flattering. I'm not too sure if larger sized bikini tops assume larger cups, but if your standard top size doesn't fit then don't bother sizing up too much because it will just make your boobs look horrendously wide and there will be too much material bunching at the bottom. A bra-sized bikini with triangles that are fixed or won't shift around too much (I have to keep tugging mine closer together), light padding concentrated on the outside to rein the girls in and soft thick straps that don't dig too much is your best bet. 

Try writing to the plus-size swimwear retailers mentioned above and see if they could recommend a particular style, or do a custom piece that will accomodate your needs? 

If you don't mind a more bra-like style, you could check out something like this from Evans? They go up to a UK size 30 C-D or DD-E (which is a US F cup anyway) so they might work for you.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I've been wanting to start a bikini thread
> 
> My thing is boob support. I neeeeed some support for the ladies or else the just.... lay there. and that is not attractive in the least.
> 
> I also need a suit with triangles big enough to COVER them... anyone know where I can fit a 44F?





My neck is happiest with a thick strap top and I find that Janelle's Marilyn tops, which just use the fabric as a whole, instead of strings or straps made from tubes of the fabric, are the most comfortable for me. My neck gets REALLY sore because I tie my tops really tight to keep the girls up. 

http://www.loveyourpeaches.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=75

http://www.loveyourpeaches.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=77


I have plenty of support in KZ and Ro's tops as well. One of the best, actually, but not always available, is KZ's strap that is fixed all the way around you and fairly short... so LOTS of support, and absolutely no dig in the back of your neck. My pinkini has that set up and it's one of my faves for sheer comfort.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 14, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> My neck is happiest with a thick strap top and I find that Janelle's Marilyn tops, which just use the fabric as a whole, instead of strings or straps made from tubes of the fabric, are the most comfortable for me. My neck gets REALLY sore because I tie my tops really tight to keep the girls up.
> 
> http://www.loveyourpeaches.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=75
> 
> ...



I'm familiar with Loveyourpeaches and ByRoSwim. But - who or what is KZ?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 14, 2009)

She works with Monique at BigGirlGear... but no website as far as I know, last time I checked.


----------

